# Classic PID Problem



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

I have accidentally changed some of the settings on my pid and it seems I have damaged some of the internal components in my classic. I think what happened is that I changed the setting of the brew temperature to something very high (500•C) instead of 102•C. Now the temperature will go up to only about 30•C instead of the set 102•C and also the (orange) bulb of the on/off switch does not light on. I am not sure why this has happened isnt there a thermal protection switch to protect these kind if accidents?

I am guessing I need:

1) A new brew thermostat. Should I get one from aubers since my pid is made by them and the thermostat was also from their kit?

2) should i also replace the steam thermostat?

3) new on/off bulb

4) any chance it is the boiler?

Anything else i am missing

P.S. I will send an email to aubers also


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

It looks as if you have blown the thermo fuse.

If the PID is is wired direct from the incoming mains, it will still work even though the rest of the machine has no power i.e it does not get its power through the thermofuse. It will work but will only read ambient temp (30c in your case).

You should check the thermofuse with a mutimeter before you do anything else.


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

Sounds like you could have a similar fault to my Classic, which I haven't got to the bottom of yet. I have checked the thermal fuse though and it appears to be fine. Good luck in getting it fixed.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Norvin's post makes a lot of sense since my pid is wired directly to the mains. I will check the fuse tomorrow and I hope this is the problem since it seems relatively easy to fix.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

I had the same problem last week, with the same symptoms, except my reading was 13c, it must be hot in Nicosia.

You haven't mentioned that the pump isn't working, but I'll bet its not, its also served by the thermofuse.


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Forums working again thankfully. Check the resource base on GUG to check and replace the 184C thermofuse.

http://www.gaggiausersgroup.com/index.php?action=ezportal;sa=page;p=35


----------



## TheEspressoNistic (Nov 11, 2014)

Majnu,

Whats your setup, dont worry I'm quite curious... my setup is nothin really fancy in particular


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Update: I have removed the fuse and got a new one, I will install it today and I am almost sure that this is the problem and the machine will be back in working order.


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

TheEspressoNistic said:


> Majnu,
> 
> Whats your setup, dont worry I'm quite curious... my setup is nothin really fancy in particular


As in what's in my signature?

-The IMS Shower screen and Basket just give an ever so slightly better water distribution from the group and extraction.

-The OPV and Silvia wand mod was already done when I bought the Classic of a local member here. OPV is set to a dynamic pressure of 9 bar (I still need to test this but I trust the sellers judgement







) and the wand gives better more controllable steaming for creating micro foam in milk.

-PID helps the boiler maintain a steady temperature so that water leaving the group isn't too high or cold which can affect the taste of coffee. I still need to get (or probably make) a thermofilter to measure the water temp at the group head.

- Mahlkonig K30 is just a grinder.

HTH


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

charris said:


> Update: I have removed the fuse and got a new one, I will install it today and I am almost sure that this is the problem and the machine will be back in working order.


What was the outcome?


----------



## JojoS (Oct 1, 2014)

I suggest you deal with PID setting first before you replace the fuse or you will just blow it up again. Read the manual from Auber or get it online.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

majnu said:


> What was the outcome?


Replaced the fuse, back to normal again


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

JojoS said:


> I suggest you deal with PID setting first before you replace the fuse or you will just blow it up again. Read the manual from Auber or get it online.


This is extremely important and how it should be done. The temperature rises so rapidly that it only takes a few seconds to pass the 184•C of the fuse and blow it up. So if you accidentally change one of the pid temp settings (I set one at 600•C) then make sure tou change it to the normal temp before switching on everything back again.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Glad it was an easy fix, thermofuse did its job and saved you trashing the machine. Good to hear you're back in action.

I never really changed much on mine, just tried adjusting the temperature up and down by maybe 5 degrees, added 5 seconds to brew time to make it 30" so it wouldn't cut off early but could still stop the shot early if I wanted to.


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

charris said:


> Replaced the fuse, back to normal again


Great news, cheap fix then.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> I never really changed much on mine, just tried adjusting the temperature up and down by maybe 5 degrees, added 5 seconds to brew time to make it 30" so it wouldn't cut off early but could still stop the shot early if I wanted to.


Same here but there is some kind of a bug where you can accidentally set the temperature very high. It happened to me 2 or 3 times in different settings.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

majnu said:


> Great news, cheap fix then.


Yes quite easy and very interesting to learn something new about the machine.


----------

